# Hello:



## Wanda Taylor Webster (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi I am Wanda I am a caregiver to my 26 year old special needs daughter I m married enjoy meeting new people.


----------



## thereal24601 (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome! If that is your real name then you may want to change it if you wish to remain anonymous. @EleGirl the administrator of the forum can help with that if need be.


----------



## Wanda Taylor Webster (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello nice to met you.


----------

